
Trump says government won't give civilian employees raises in 2019 - craigferg501
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/30/trump-says-government-wont-give-civilian-employees-raises-in-2019.html
======
talltimtom
Imagine working in a huge corporation. So large that you have 25 levels of
managers above you. Imagine doing an absolutely great job day after day, being
loved by colleagues and you manager. Imagine the oaf 25 levels up saying up
front with no knowledge about you, your work or even the existance of your
department telling you that you don’t deserve a raise no matter what you do.
I’m certain that you and your manager and colleagues will all continue working
at peak efficiency....

~~~
olliej
Don’t forget the bit where all the managers above you give themselves pay
raises.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And do the imagining while you're on your two-month annual paid leave.

